
Stack Overflow’s New CMO – Adrianna Burrows - shagunsodhani
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2016/05/welcoming-stack-overflows-new-cmo-adrianna-burrows
======
tedmiston
> Adrianna will drive our global branding, communications, digital marketing
> and demand generation – basically raising awareness about Stack Overflow and
> sharing with the world the industry-changing work being done by the Stack
> Overflow community.

It's kind of surprising that Stack Overflow still needs to raise awareness
with anyone. It seems like the most popular dev site already especially among
startups and college students.

